# Rosie



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Thank you for being so perfect and loving me for 15 wonderful years.
I love you forever and I am lost and alone without you.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.
I hope the happy memories of her will soon replace the heart break that you are going through at the moment.
You have some lovely pictures of her. She is a beauty.
R.I.P Rosie and run free at rainbow bridge xx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Sooo sorry for your loss x


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm so sorry RIP Rosie run free at the bridge.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Your post really touched me. So sorry for your loss


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

thank you everyone.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

I am So so so sorry to hear of your loss, She will always be remembered 

RIP Rosie xx


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Rest in Peace Rosie xxx


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I have just caught up with this. Saw your signature on another post and realised how recent it was.

I am oh so sorry she looks an amazing little soul, you must be devastated.

(((((((((((((((((((((Big Hugs)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
Sandie xx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I jsut noticed Rosie thread to, so very, very sorry for your loss she was lovely xxx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Sleep tight beautiful girl xxx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aw im so sorry i know exactly how youre feeling i lost my lovely old girl in april and Rosie reminds me so much of her.....run free beautiful Rosie xxx


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

sorry about your she was beautiful and still is in her other klife at rainbow heaven
rip rosie
you have fullfilled your destiny in this life
love wendy517


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

thank you everyone for your kind words.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

RIP Rosie.... what a gorgeous dog she was xx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh hun I've only just seen this as I haven't been on much lately, I'm so sorry for your loss xxxx


----------

